# Escambia River WMA



## wherestheham (Aug 25, 2008)

Guys,

I lost my place to hunt in AL this year due to the lose of a friends lease. I am looking for a local place to hunt that is close to the house.The Escambia River WMA is close but I am not having any luck finding a good access point from the Escambia Side. I fear the few roads that I seeon the map will be too congested with hunters. I have a 4-wheeler but you cannot run those on WMA. 

I am fairly new to hunting and have a 15 year old soon that has not killed his first deer. We really want to hunt. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

The best way to hunt any of the WMA's is by boat. Launch at one of the ramps and go scouting. 

Don't over look Eglin either. It is a little further drive, but a lot more land.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Beck's lake landing in Cantonment. safe place to leave your truck and it's very close to Brosnaham Island which is pretty good hunting. The land is low there because it's in the Delta portion of the river, but there is enough highland there even when it floods, mainly along the banks. I killed a nice 11pt there in 2003 on opening morning of bow seasonoff Brosnaham on the bank. Hurricane Ivan ruined a lot out there but it is improving. Other than that you can try Mystic springs in McDavid. Go north less than 10 min and get out on either bank and scout around. Plentiful hogs, deer and turkey up there. The land up there is higher and drier, but still plenty wet in places. There is private land on the west side across the tracks there and hunting clubs border the eastern edges. Good luck wherever you decide. I'll be trying Eglin for the first time ever this year since they leased Bluewater, and bowhunting the Army Corps of engineering land in AL.


----------



## fishingfromagunship (Oct 26, 2007)

Does the Escambia WMA require a permit outside of the standard WMA stamp? Any issues of dudes jacking with your crap while you're out there hunting? I don't want to come back to half of a center console:banghead


----------



## Ithaca37 (Nov 23, 2007)

> *fishingfromagunship (9/7/2008)*Does the Escambia WMA require a permit outside of the standard WMA stamp? Any issues of dudes jacking with your crap while you're out there hunting? I don't want to come back to half of a center console:banghead




fishingfromagunship,



I believe if your only hunting deer or hog all you need is the WMA stamp. Haven't hunted there in awhile so you might want to read up on the rules first. As far as hunters messing with your boat, I have never seen a report of it. Doesn't mean it can't or hasn't happened, but I have never seen a report. It is not like leaving your boat at a public ramp where anyone can access it. Most of the people that hunt those islands are there strictly to hunt. Lot of dog hunting over there. Also, if you hunt there make sure you have a compass or good GPS. From what I have seen from the river that place has been a mess ever since Ivan. Good luck.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Fishinfromagunship........like Ithaca said I've never heard of it happening. You take more of a chance with leaving your truck at the landings. That's why I mentioned Beck's. Quintette has been very bad in the past, I don't use it. McDavid (Mystic Springs) I think is ok It is secluded but there is a campground near and I think it keeps the trash down a little. As far as your boat while you're hunting, I could see mine when I stuck the 11 pt in 2003. It just depends on where you find the sign. Like I said too, most is gonna be on the banks in the lower half of the river so it's very possible to be in sight of the boat. Ivan did kill the river as far as hunting. Trees were everywhere and made it near impossible to get around. That being said it also opened up a lot of woods. It should be getting better. It has been 4 years now so a lot of trees are rotting away. Good Luck.


----------



## Longbeard (Apr 24, 2008)

what collard said is true the only thing is when the trees were knocked down like they were the briar patches and the cane thickets exploded . there is just not much of a canopy left to keep the underbrush down .


----------



## hoghunterx (Jan 31, 2008)

*I have primarily hunted escambia wma for the past 8-9 yrs and have never had a problem with people messing with our stuff we hunt it from hwy 4 in century to solutia and have never had a problem with our boats or trucks. there is not to many people on the river when it gets cold. There are several walk in areas one at salters lake in century and below that in bogia. the 2 most important things to have are hip waders and compass/gps , it is very easy to get turned around out there plus an area you hunt one week may be 2 feet under water the next.*


----------



## wherestheham (Aug 25, 2008)

Guys,

Thanks for the info. I'll be checking it out.


----------



## KOOTER (Oct 16, 2007)

YOU CAN ACESS IT FROM BOGIA RD WHICH IS SOUTH OF MC DAVID.I NOTICED WHILE FISHING THAT THE WOODS ARE LOOKING BETTER.MANY OF THE DOWN TREES ARE ROTTEN.I DONT HUNT THERE SO I DONT KNOW HOW CROWDED IT GETS DURING HUNTING SEASON.


----------



## LABDOG3 (Jan 14, 2008)

If you are up to traveling just a bit further, I am hunting the Blue Spring WMA up near Andalusia. Have hunted there for 20 years. Be more than happy to steer you in the right direction. I enjoy seeing the young ones get them one more than getting them myself. Have always done quite well there, and the Conechu Forest is getting better each year since they stopped dogging it. You can hunt that every day during the season, not just on scheduled hunts.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Do you guys kill alot of hogs in the wma? If so where would be a good starting point?I do have a boat so i can run the river.


----------



## Ithaca37 (Nov 23, 2007)

> *marmidor (9/25/2008)*Do you guys kill alot of hogs in the wma? If so where would be a good starting point?I do have a boat so i can run the river.




A lot of hogs in this WMA. Launch at Becks Lake Landing. It is a safe boat launch to leave your truck and trailer at. Get in the main river, cross straight over to the island, then go up or down the river and find a place to tie up. Shouldn't have to venture too far from your boat to find some hog sign. At least that will give you a starting point. Take a GPS if you got one. Good luck!


----------

